# I'm logged in and told: You may not post ...



## gavagai_hh

Hi I just registered, click the link I got, and logged in. Nevertheless I'm told "gavagai_hh Posting Rules You may not post new threads You may not post replies You may not post attachments You may edit your posts" What did I do wrong? Hope I can post this question


----------



## greenbrucelee

cant remember how the process works but have you checkd your email for a welcoming message and a link?


----------



## Elvenleader3

Where did you get the message exactly?


----------



## SABL

You seem to have done just fine.....you started a new thread with your first post......:grin:

Let us know if you are still getting the message you described and we will pass the info on to the Admin Staff.


----------



## gavagai_hh

Hi,
thanks for those quick answers. As I wrote: I clicked the link I got via email, and logged in.
Maybe it happened because I didn't leave Safari before I logged in. The "Posting Rules" were (and are) on the left side of this forum panel.
As SABL mentioned: despite the " You may not post .." I could do it. Now I have "You may post new threads ..." So everything is fine. 
(Except the error I registered for in the first place. I found exactly my Google hijack redirect error posted but without any reply.)


----------



## dai

was it a closed thread or in security section where only members of security can post


----------



## gavagai_hh

dai said:


> was it a closed thread or in security section where only members of security can post


No, it was in the thread reporting about the Hijacking & Redirect of Google hitlists. The thread is open but unanswered. In the meantime I found the solution elsewhere: DNSChanger Trojan Horse Removal - OSX.RSPlug.A OSX/Puper OSX/Jahlav Thank you all


----------



## Basementgeek

If you tried to post on another, already started thread, in the security section, you can not post to it.

If you wished to post, in that forum, you must start a new thread/topic.

BG


----------

